# FS: 10wt Lamson reel & 10wt TFO TiCr X 9'0"



## REDFISH101 (Mar 27, 2009)

Anybody interested in a 10wt Lamson Guru 4.0 reel on a 10wt 4pc 9'0" temple fork outfitters TiCr X rod Lefty Kreh addition with backing and 10wt yellow floating line with sinktip. I'll let the combo go for $400 firm. Thanks for looking. You can call or text (850)736-9697 name is Kevin.


----------

